

A coming black market in IPv4 addresses? - anigbrowl
http://www.computerworld.com/s/article/print/9176239/Beware_the_black_market_rising_for_IP_addresses?taxonomyName=SaaS&taxonomyId=172

======
rbranson
If they start massively upping the costs for IP addresses, it's really going
to hurt the VPS companies.

